# Replacement motor for X2 HF Mill



## pollaccia (Mar 24, 2013)

I was wondering if there is a replacement motor for the sieg x2 mini mill Harbor freight brand.  Would the 500 watt brushless motor fit without modifications?  Thanks in advance


----------



## chucketn (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't have the answer to your specific question, but I adapted a 2.5 hp treadmill motor and controller to my X2. Works great.

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1128&category=
Tin


----------



## velocette (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi pollaccia

Fitting a bigger motor to an x2 mill is will give you more power to the spindle and increase the loading on a somewhat fragile and noisy gear train.
The suggestion to fit a Treadmill Motor is a good idea. Fitting a belt drive to replace the gear train would be another improvement to get rid of the gear box noise and fragile gears.
My X2 has been rebuilt with the above mods plus column Brace. 

The difference is that I now have a mill that can remove metal a least twice as quickly as the original setup and is more accurate as well.

Have a browse across this forum there is HEAPS of good advice and ideas to improve an X2 Mill 
Added photo of mill prior to fitting Treadmill Motor.   

Edit!!
New photo with treadmill motor and Z Axis handwheel  now added

Eric


----------

